# Looking for a good Strawberry



## darby (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I love the smell of strawberry and looking to try a strawberry fo in cp soap.  I recently ordered Strawberry Jam from BCN and while I think it DOES smell just like strawberry jam, I'm really not digging the "jam" part of it.  Can someone recommend a good strawberry?


----------



## Romane (Jan 6, 2013)

I really liked this one : Sun Ripened Strawberry Fragrance Oil 139  and I'm picky ;-)

I doesn't smell like jam, but nice sweet strawberry.


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there...Brambleberry have a nice one


----------



## semplice (Jan 8, 2013)

I've tried several, and the best one I've found is from AAA Candle Supply.  It's Strawberry Fields, and my strawberry loving customers LOVE it!  It soaps great and is STRONG!  You don't need much at all.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jan 8, 2013)

I can say that MMS's Strawberries and Champagne fragrance smells very nice in M&P soap. On their website they write that it holds up well in CP. Here's the link--just scroll down a bit. https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FragranceOils.html

Sweetcakes also makes a realistic strawberry f.o. http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=8

Happy Fragrancing!


----------



## darby (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks so much guys, I will try the ones suggested!


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 9, 2013)

2 votes for Bramble berry!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like WSP's farmers market strawberry fo


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 10, 2013)

And ALL of these recommended strawberry FOS smell seriously good in CP???? I am asking because I have never  had good luck with strawberry.  I always get a plastic smell, so I stopped soaping it a couple of years back. I would LOVE to find a good one!


----------



## MapleSyrup (Jan 17, 2013)

I've tried them all and keep going back to Sweetcakes Strawberry. YUM!
www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=8


----------



## JenSoapySuds (Jan 26, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> I can say that MMS's Strawberries and Champagne fragrance smells very nice in M&P soap. On their website they write that it holds up well in CP. Here's the link--just scroll down a bit. https://www.thesage.com/catalog/FragranceOils.html
> 
> Sweetcakes also makes a realistic strawberry f.o. http://www.sweetcakes.com/default.php?cPath=8
> 
> Happy Fragrancing!



I'm all about the berries in my soap.
The one from sweetcakes is really good.  ~I agree!
Behaves well and the scent doesn't fade out completely.
You know what I do? (My little secret here) is I mix mostly 
Black raspberry vanilla (an amazing no discolor or accelerate FO) with 1 ounce of the strawberry FO so... The strawberry sticks more.


----------

